# My Pup Brooklyn's Pedigree...What's All In Here?



## charliewat (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

LOL i dont know..


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

I used photobucket


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i know most of the dogs in the sire's tree----most are in my boys ped. heavy razors edge. as far as the dam goes...never seen any of those dogs b4. mayb sumbody can help u


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Someone please explain how you decode these Pedigrees. Whats the format its written?.thanks.


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

aight here it is.

razorsedge on sire's side.
the dame's sire is edge/watchdog
the dame's dam is watchdog/ruffian with a shot of york mostly.
its not that simple but if i had to call it that would be it.should be a very nice amstaff going by the pedigree.congrads.


----------



## charliewat (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks all, I didn't have much to do at work so I found pics of all the dogs on the sire side but none from the dame.


----------

